# NEW Traxxas Slash Excel Racing Program



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

NEW Traxxas Slash Excel Racing Program

Keep your Slash setups all with a click on the mouse.

Pop-up handling guide, Adjustable motor gearing for different 
motors and more..

http://rcsoftware.web.officelive.com/default.aspx


----------



## traxxas_trucks (Dec 16, 2008)

This looks cool.........:thumbsup:


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

traxxas_trucks said:


> This looks cool.........:thumbsup:


Thanks traxxas trucks.

_This program is free to all the people who 
previously bought an Excel Racing Program._
Just email [email protected] _and ask 
for the New Slash Program._


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

How much if you didnt previously buy a program?


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

Jerzferno said:


> How much if you didnt previously buy a program?


All the information is here:

http://rcsoftware.web.officelive.com/default.aspx


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

NEW Traxxas Slash Excel Racing Program *Update*

If you didn't get the update then please send email.

http://rcsoftware.web.officelive.com/default.aspx


----------

